# what to go with Chicken



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Going to be cutting shortly, eating around 1kg chicken and green veg daily...need something to put on the chicken so it isn't bland...any ideas?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you want low cals then make a nice tomato sauce out of tinned tomatoes.

Just simmer them in a pot and add in whatever you fancy, I usually add in Worcestershire suace and a few other herbs and spices.

Or you could just sprinkle some seasoning on the chicken when you bake it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> If you want low cals then make a nice tomato sauce out of tinned tomatoes.
> 
> Just simmer them in a pot and add in whatever you fancy, I usually add in Worcestershire suace and a few other herbs and spices.
> 
> Or you could just sprinkle some seasoning on the chicken when you bake it?


only seasoning ive used is the stuff for tortillas (ole de paso)....but like the tomato thing, goinna give that a bash


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Low fat mayo, bbq sauce, small amount of pesto, some of those dry rub mixes although high sodium normaly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> only seasoning ive used is the stuff for tortillas (ole de paso)....but like the tomato thing, goinna give that a bash


Schwartz do loads of jars of seasoning, BBQ, Cajun etc, I've got about half a dozen, you can buy em in any supermarkets, they're bloody good.

I get really bored of stuff really quickly, a nice tomato sauce will help get the chicken down your neck too, if you batch cook it (which you'll need to if you're eating a kilo a day) it'll get dry when in the fridge.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Schwartz do loads of jars of seasoning, BBQ, Cajun etc, I've got about half a dozen, you can buy em in any supermarkets, they're bloody good.
> 
> I get really bored of stuff really quickly, a nice tomato sauce will help get the chicken down your neck too, if you batch cook it (which you'll need to if you're eating a kilo a day) it'll get dry when in the fridge.


+1 on this, you can do anything with tomato based sauce, Italian style sauces and homemade currys are just a few


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

T100 said:


> +1 on this, you can do anything with tomato based sauce, Italian style sauces and homemade currys are just a few


It does amaze me the bland sh1t that people eat.

I am by no means a good cook, and I don't really enjoy cooking it's more of a necessary evil, but everyone should know the basics as it just makes eating so much more enjoyable.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It does amaze me the bland sh1t that people eat.
> 
> I am by no means a good cook, and I don't really enjoy cooking it's more of a necessary evil, but everyone should know the basics as it just makes eating so much more enjoyable.


Agree mate, can take me about an hour to make 5 days worth of decent food in bulk, not the world's best cook either but I prefer my own cooking now and at least I know what's in it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lemon juice drizzled over chicken is nice and refreshing.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

At the moment cumin salt and garlic powder are ticking the box, but I use:

Chilli flakes

Corriander

Cumin

Paprika

Smoked paprika

Tumaric

Mint

Basil

Fennel

Pepper

Mustard powder

Basically any powdered herb, if need sweetness i stick some Canderel in a little hot water with my chosen seasoning and mix before applying.

If you can't make something appealing with the above then your frankly either lazy or a big fussy looser....


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

If your eating bacon too, wrap the bacon around the breast and rest it on a chopped red onion then cover it with tin foil. Absolutely gorgeous.

Also, if your eating cheese too [which you may on a low carb diet] slice the breast in half and fill the bugga with cheese then wrap the bacon around it.......Nom Nom Nooommmmm :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Benchbum said:


> At the moment cumin salt and garlic powder are ticking the box, but I use:
> 
> Chilli flakes
> 
> ...


You use Himalayan salt, the pink stuff?

I'd recommend that, not sure why, but it's much nicer than standard stuff.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea, better sodium/pottasium ratio as well as being tasty **** as you say!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You use Himalayan salt, the pink stuff?
> 
> I'd recommend that, not sure why, but it's much nicer than standard stuff.


I use this too, more natural and less harsh on the blood.....apparently :lol:


----------



## minamessa (May 3, 2015)

I really like my chicken with rosemary because of the intensive taste.

I can also recommend Fajita seasoning.


----------

